# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  5 FPS et 100% utilisation GPU avec une Ati 7970 et un i7 920

## lokham

Bonjour, 

je suis un peu dépité. J'ai repris le jeu hier, gros problème de FPS, j'ai installé les derniers drivers ATI (13.8beta2) hop retour à la normale puis ce matin, rebelote 5 à 6 PFS en jeu. Je test les drivers 13.2 / 13.4 ça a marché 1h et j'ai relancé le lancheur depuis et voilà le résultat :

*utilisation 100% GPU quand GW2 est en route : 
*


*5 FPS en jeu :*






Je suis preneur de tout conseil, j'ai essayé pas mal de chose, je pense que GW2 va finir au placard et que je ne le relancerais plus. Je précise quand même que tous mes autres jeux tournent très bien.

----------


## Myron

C'est bête mais une réinstall complète de GuildWars peut être une bonne idée.

----------


## lokham

> C'est bête mais une réinstall complète de GuildWars peut être une bonne idée.


Yep, je vais tenter ça. Le problème (et là c'est de ma faute) , c'est que j'ai oublié mon mot de passe actuel (a force de se connecter automatiquement) et que la récupération du Mdp via arenanet ne fonctionne pas (jamais reçu de mail de récup alors que j'ai du le demander 10 fois). Bref tout est contre le fait que j'y joue :D

----------


## Forza Limouzi

J'ai aussi des gros problèmes de perfs depuis quelques patchs. Je tournais avec tout à fond en full HD avant et je ne souffrais que lors de lags serveur (RvR et gros events PVE) mais depuis quelques semaines je rame dès que j'ai plus d'une quarantaine de persos à l'écran et c'est mon pc qui rame puisque je vois clairement la chute d'ips contrairement à avant ou le jeu restait fluide mais c'était un lag des compétences. C'est comme si toute la charge était supportée par le proc et plus rien par la carte graphique.
Résultat, je joue dorénavant avec des settings bas voire très bas pour que le RvR reste jouable.

Ma config:

Phenom II X6 1055T
ATI 5870
8Go de ram

----------


## Myron

> Yep, je vais tenter ça. Le problème (et là c'est de ma faute) , c'est que j'ai oublié mon mot de passe actuel (a force de se connecter automatiquement) et que la récupération du Mdp via arenanet ne fonctionne pas (jamais reçu de mail de récup alors que j'ai du le demander 10 fois). Bref tout est contre le fait que j'y joue :D


Si tu as lié ton compte GW et celui de GW2 je te conseille de vérifier ton adresse mail utilisée pour GW ^^

----------


## Charmide

Mmh.. Ca me fait penser à un conflit avec un autre truc cette description du problème. A tout hasard, essaie de désactiver tout et n'importe quoi qui pourrait squatter l'affichage. 
Je pense à quelque chose qui utilise un overlay, genre FRAPS, ou Flash qui va savoir pourquoi aime bien muliplier par douze les ressources nécessaire à un jeu pour tourner alors qu'il fait rien d'autre que se tourner les pouces (et c'est pas son seul tort).

----------


## lokham

Bon, j'ai testé la résintall de Gw2, pas mieux. j'ai testé également de stopper tous les process un par un pour voir lequel me foutait la zone, rien.

le pire c'est que même quand je lance seulement le launcher, ça me bloque la CG à 100% utilisation, incroyable !

prochaine étape : le format de mon DD, mais là , ça ne sera pas tout de suite car tout le reste tourne, tant pis, je me passerais de GW2.

----------


## meiKo

Regarde peut être ce que tu as installé entre la dernière fois où tu as joué à GW2 (donc quand tu n'avais pas de prob de chute d'ips) et depuis de que tu as le problème.

----------


## leplayze

Regarde si la température avec speedfan n'est pas trop élevé ?

----------


## Dka

Première chose que je te dirais c'est active la Synchronisation verticale pour limiter la consommation à outrance, il ne sert a rien de produire des frames plus vites que la vitesse d'affichage de l'écran.

----------


## nahar

Salut,

Ils ont aussi désactivé le culling en PvE depuis le 20/08.
C'est peut être tout simplement ton PC qui est à la ramasse sur un serveur trop peuplé.

----------


## lokham

> Salut,
> 
> Ils ont aussi désactivé le culling en PvE depuis le 20/08.
> C'est peut être tout simplement ton PC qui est à la ramasse sur un serveur trop peuplé.


Quand ça tourne bien (c'est a dire avec  une desinstall / reinstall des drivers) ça tourne à 60 FPS constant tout a fond, meme en McM version bus.




> Première chose que je te dirais c'est active la Synchronisation verticale pour limiter la consommation à outrance, il ne sert a rien de produire des frames plus vites que la vitesse d'affichage de l'écran.


Activée en permanence, rien ne change.




> Regarde si la température avec speedfan n'est pas trop élevé ?



nope 64°c en pleine charge pour le GPU


Merci quand même pour vos conseils, je vais pas résoudre ça sans format je crois bien.

----------


## zornn

> Première chose que je te dirais c'est active la Synchronisation verticale pour limiter la consommation à outrance, il ne sert a rien de produire des frames plus vites que la vitesse d'affichage de l'écran.


Marrant mais moi j'ai toujours de meilleurs perf quand je désactive la synchro ...
Sinon j'ai aussi eu pas mal de PB avec GW2 et une carte ATI. essaie de mettre a jour les drivers voir de les réinstallé (prendre les catalyst officiel et pas ceux du cd de la cg )

----------


## Maximelene

> Marrant mais moi j'ai toujours de meilleurs perf quand je désactive la synchro ...


Normal, c'est le but. La synchronisation verticale limite tes performances à celles de l'écran, elles sont donc réduites (si elles dépassent la capacité de l'écran, en tout cas).

----------


## kierian

> La synchronisation verticale limite tes performances à celles de l'écran, elles sont donc réduites *(si elles dépassent la capacité de l'écran, en tout cas)*.


Même dans le cas contraire, mais çà deviendra une raison pour ne pas l'activer. En partant du principe que tu as un écran en 60hz, si ton jeu tourne à 59fps (soit 1fps en dessous 60 donc) et que la v-sync est activée, paf niqué, celle-ci va stabiliser l'image à l'échelon du dessous, soit 30fps. (tu perdras donc 29 fps avec la v-sync activée, les boules quoi)

En gros, activer/désactiver la v-sync, c'est vraiment du cas par cas, en fonction du jeu, de la puissance de ta machine et du refresh (60/75/120) de ton écran.

----------


## JPKoffe

Et la temperature CPU est a combien quand tu es à 5 fps ?

----------


## Hem

T'as fouillé dans les paramètres vidéo de la carte graphique?
Le jeu utilise bien tout les cores du cpu?

----------


## Caf

Me semble déjà avoir eu ce genre d'ennuis avec ma carte vidéo ATI, et effectivement cela venait des pilotes graphiques. Essais de les virer complétement de ton pc et d'aller chercher la toute dernière version pour l'installer.  ::):

----------


## lokham

> T'as fouillé dans les paramètres vidéo de la carte graphique?
> Le jeu utilise bien tout les cores du cpu?


Ouaip, j'ai vraiment cherché et modifié tous les paramètres possibles dans le catalyst center. Les 8 coeurs CPU sont utilisés également.




> Et la temperature CPU est a combien quand tu es à 5 fps ?



64-65 °c (même temp dans ArmaIII par exemple)




> Me semble déjà avoir eu ce genre d'ennuis avec ma carte vidéo ATI, et effectivement cela venait des pilotes graphiques. Essais de les virer complétement de ton pc et d'aller chercher la toute dernière version pour l'installer.


ça marche  ::): ..... 

jusqu'au prochain reboot  :tired: 

j'ai ouvert un ticket sur GW2 support, on verra bien

----------


## Ptit gras

Essaye de supprimer le fichier local.dat, qui grossit à chaque patch et peut être à l'origine de pertes de performances assez impressionnantes.
Il va se recréer au lancement de GW2 et tes noms de compte/password ne seront plus pré-enregistrés par contre.

----------


## Tynril

> (...)


Me semble que le limiteur de framerate de GW2 est pas réellement une vsync mais permets de choisir sa limite haute (entre 30fps, 60fps et illimité). Auquel cas, ça ne s'applique pas. Après, je crois pas me souvenir d'avoir déjà vu un jeu qui cape à une fraction du refresh-rate de l'écran, honnêtement, plutôt juste que si la vsync est activée mais que le framerate est inférieur au taux de rafraichissement, ça laisse le framerate tel quel (et tant pis pour la synchro). Mais j'ai pas fait des masses de tests.

----------


## kierian

> Me semble que le limiteur de framerate de GW2 est pas réellement une vsync mais permets de choisir sa limite haute (entre 30fps, 60fps et illimité). Auquel cas, ça ne s'applique pas. Après, je crois pas me souvenir d'avoir déjà vu un jeu qui cape à une fraction du refresh-rate de l'écran, honnêtement, plutôt juste que si la vsync est activée mais que le framerate est inférieur au taux de rafraichissement, ça laisse le framerate tel quel (et tant pis pour la synchro). Mais j'ai pas fait des masses de tests.


  Oui le limiteur de gw2 semble bidon, mais on  peut activer/desactiver la v-sync pour le jeu en amont, directement sous le panel de la CG tout simplement.

Pour le framerate descendu au cran du dessous, je te le confirme, je l'ai vu systèmatiquement, le dernier que j'ai en tête (je joue rarement avec la vsync) était witcher 2, 45-50 fps, vsync activée et paf 30. (et en y repensant d'ailleurs, de mon côté je ne me souviens pas avoir vu un seul jeu qui laisse le framerate tel quel quand la v-sync est activée)

----------


## Hem

> (et en y repensant d'ailleurs, de mon côté je ne me souviens pas avoir vu un seul jeu qui laisse le framerate tel quel quand la v-sync est activée)


Bizarre, de mon côté c'est le cas de la majorité de mes jeux quand ils tournent en dessous de 60ips.

----------


## lokham

Je viens vous redonner des nouvelles car, je crois (et je l’espère) avoir trouvé le souci.

En cause un fichier javascript (certjs.js, planqué dans system32) qui pourtant ne faisait pas partie des services ni des processus en cours de taches, mais qui occupait 40 à 60% d'utilisation GPU quand GW2 se lançait. J'ai pu le trouver et le supprimer et pour l'instant, j'ai retrouvé mes perfs normales. Espérons que ce soit ça.

Merci pour conseils en tout cas.

----------


## ninja67

Ouah ! même carte graph ici et je note des pertes de perf aussi. Je vais zyeuter du coté de ce fichier aussi, merci pour la piste !

---------- Post added at 20h33 ---------- Previous post was at 19h46 ----------




> Ouah ! même carte graph ici et je note des pertes de perf aussi. Je vais zyeuter du coté de ce fichier aussi, merci pour la piste !



EDIT : Bon, pour ma part, désinstallation des drivers (ATI catalyst complet) + un coup de ccleaner + un coup de spybot (au cas ou ca venait d'ailleurs, comme la vérité), puis reinstall des drivers complets, elle est passée de 96% ventilos à 62%, à 5% avec ventilos a 25%, mes oreilles vont mieux...


Je reviens ici pour dire qu'en fait 5min apres l'install c'était pareil. J'ai trouvé le processus qui me pourrissait le truc. Il s'agit de timeserver.exe, il me fait monter la carte a 96-98% et les ventilos a fond, et ce, juste apres le demarrage de windows. A priori c'est un pourriciel : voir ICI

Je l'ai coupé dans le gestionnaire des taches, aucun soucis, et mes perfs n'ont plus rien a voir ! Je peux jouer au witcher 2 en ubersampling sans qua ca bronche, alors qu'avant meme en details moyen/bas ca ramait. Le genre de "soft" qui te pourri un pc tranquillement sans que tu t'en rende compte au fil du temps...

Je l'ai aussi coupé au demarrage de windows via msconfig. Je vais m'attaquer à la destruction pure et simple du truc tout à l'heure.

L'executable se trouve là  : C:/ProgramData/Microsoft/Windows/

En espérant avoir aidé, bonne  journée.

----------


## pifpaf

Salut, j'ai moi aussi le même problème mais en étant en windows7 64 avec ma 6970. Elle tourne en permanence à 93%. Je suis un peut une quiche avec les manip et je n'arrive pas à trouver le bon fichier. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serai bien sympa.

----------


## pifpaf

C'était bfgminer, je ne sait pas comment il s'est installé??!

----------

